# Portrait of a yellow rabbit snail (Tylomelania zemis)



## Ecooper (Jul 3, 2012)

This is one of three specimens of these snails that I added to my aquarium this past weekend. These are such gorgeous animals! 

Cheers,
EC
macrocritters | What's a nice bug like you doing in a place like this…?

[
20130505rabbit snail edit copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------

